# Bicep Isolator



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

they have one of these at my new gym and was just wondering if anyone has used/uses one? ad if they make any difference, because personally i think you would look like a bit of a plank.

incase you dont know http://www.connection-fitness.co.uk/brand/Golds_Gym/Bicep_Isolator/664/index.aspx <---that is one


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

you would definetely look a tool using that.

It looks to just recreate a preacher curl form by giving something to rest upper arm/elbows on. Just use a preacher bench instead.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

What a gimp you would look using that! Pmsl


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Tell Arnold that they have been out for years I have old muscle mags from over 30 years ago, with them advertised, every gym could do with one having seen some of the form used by some of the ,ego trainers, in my gym.


----------



## Otter (Nov 12, 2008)

That's what arnold used to call an arm blaster, i think, many of the old great's used them.

It forces good form and stop's you swinging the weight up with your body.


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

good enough for arnold. good enough for me! :beer:


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

'Helps build those big guns'


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Cecil your gonna have to were that at home...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

haha its just at my gym noticed it the other day.

looks lik eits had some fair old use out of it over the years.

well i got chest and bis tomorrow . so if the gym is empty i might give it a go and report back!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

It is actually a good bit of kit, and makes your arms look great while using it


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

all the big bois use these at my gym ,,,so guessin they work well


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The ol Arnold arm blaster, I have used it before but it isnt something that I would use very often.

BodyDrag curls are good too.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hackskii said:


> The ol Arnold arm blaster, I have used it before but it isnt something that I would use very often.
> 
> *BodyDrag curls are good too.*


whats these? never heard of them


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah we have one at my gym...I've used it once...didnt like it...didn't like the restrictive movement...actualy caused pain in my elbows for some reason so never used it since


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> yeah we have one at my gym...I've used it once...didnt like it...didn't like the restrictive movement...actualy caused pain in my elbows for some reason so never used it since


did anybody ask you!

:tongue:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> did anybody ask you!
> 
> :tongue:


solidcecil = gayboy


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IanStu said:


> solidcecil = gayboy


shhhh! :laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This will give you a good idea what it is.

But she actually is not doing them right.

To do them right you have to hug the body with the bar.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

This guy is doing them wrong too but you will get the idea.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

oh ok i know what you mean. have seen people doing them before


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

Ive used this before and it really pushes against your chest, so much so that at some points, it becomes difficult to breath hard when pushing out last few reps, you feel constricted and you cant expand your breath more liberally.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

would this be better than just using a preacher bench?


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Ive got one and i use it sometimes ONLY when my training partner uses it to, make your biceps look good IF you have decent biceps..

Excellent for finishing them off and for doing reverse curls..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ok will give it a go tomorrow then. cheers guys


----------

